# Es tut mir leid



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos/as.

Me preguntaba, si alguien por favor tendría la amabilidad de explicar de dónde viene esta expresión, o cuál sería su origen gramatical. Mi intuición me dice que podría ser "sich leid tun" pero no estoy muy seguro. Entiendo que no tiene nada que ver con el verbo "leidtun". Estoy un poco despistado quizás alguien podría ayudarme.


Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Pues, no entiendo muy bien por qué dice "Entiendo que no tiene nade que ver con el verbo "leidtun"". "es tut mir leid" viene de ese mismo verbo "jemandem leidtun" que es la forma corta o abreviada de decir "jemandem (ein) Leid (an)tun" = "hacerle daño a alguien", un poco como se puede decir en castellano "me duele (= lo siento) que te hayas gastado tanto dinero en ese regalo enorme para mi"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## uress

Leid: dolor, pena, tortura


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Tomo nota Susana

Un saludo,


----------



## susanainboqueixon

davlar, por favor, perdona - no quise explicarte tu proprio idioma, a veces me cuesta no liarme demasiado con el castellano, sabes...


----------



## davlar

No pasa nada Susana, por favor. No hay nada que pedir perdón y muchas gracias por tus comentarios!

Un saludo,


----------

